# How to get rid of the stupid tit ads?



## dark_sol (Oct 28, 2011)

What exactly can I do to be rid of them once and for all?  They take like 3 clicks to close and show every time I load a new page.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## dark_sol (Oct 28, 2011)

What exactly can I do to be rid of them once and for all?  They take like 3 clicks to close and show every time I load a new page.  Thanks for any help!

EDIT: So sorry about the triple post...I'm not sure how I managed that one. Sorry


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 28, 2011)

I think you have to become a regular member to get less ads.

Post more.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 29, 2011)

1. Be an as*hole and rather than clicking ads to support GBATemp, install a *proper* web browser.
2a. Download and Install Firefox.
2b. Download and Install Chrome.
3. Download and Install Adblock Plus.
4. Subscribe to one of the Anti-Ad Lists.
5. Enjoy quicker loading and less annoying pop-ups.


----------



## Paulieo (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't see any ads....... try using adblock its great.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 29, 2011)

I disable AdBlock when on GBATemp, they need the ads to keep the site up.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2011)

theres tit ads on here? disables adblock to look


----------



## popcorn900 (Oct 31, 2011)

porn is no good, even if it for support for the site.


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 31, 2011)

where are the ads? I don't have ad block installed and I don't see any.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 31, 2011)

get 100+ posts and it will be gone.


----------



## Gore (Oct 31, 2011)

Please point me to the nearest tit ad, thank you.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 31, 2011)

popcorn900 said:


> porn is no good, even if it for support for the site.


Like already said, it's not a porn ads, it's a targeted ads.
It advertises based on what you browsed, so tits for pervs.


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 31, 2011)

Cyan: What if I have a brand new internet connection, never opened a browser before and enter gbatemp. Will I be presented to tit ads then aswell?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2011)

Cyan said:


> popcorn900 said:
> 
> 
> > porn is no good, even if it for support for the site.
> ...


bwa hahahaha BUSTED!


----------



## hellklown (Oct 31, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> I disable AdBlock when on GBATemp, they need the ads to keep the site up.


While I don't mind having ads to support the page (hey, it's the least I can do), these ads are very annoying. At least it gives us and incentive to participate to the community, but at the risk of making some users spam and post trash to reach the required number of posts.


----------



## impizkit (Oct 31, 2011)

Personally, when I open a browser that erases everything when it closes, I get click here, but no ad. So if you have no history, no ad.


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 31, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> > popcorn900 said:
> ...


+1


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 31, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Cyan said:
> ...



I believe the "like" button is meant to do away with the +1 posts


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 31, 2011)

Old8oy said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...


Oh... Didnt notice it before now lol xD


----------



## Cyan (Oct 31, 2011)

Elrinth said:


> Cyan: What if I have a brand new internet connection, never opened a browser before and enter gbatemp. Will I be presented to tit ads then aswell?


I tried it at my work, and got a random advertisement (no porn at all).

I also tested it on my computer (no fresh install at all), on Firefox, no Adblock installed, not logged on my account, here what I got :





There just : nothing 


Also, IE6 doesn't show anything in the ads bar, only a white bar.


The ad is completely disabled for logged users with more than 100 posts.


----------



## dark_sol (Oct 28, 2011)

What exactly can I do to be rid of them once and for all?  They take like 3 clicks to close and show every time I load a new page.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Rydian (Oct 31, 2011)

As stated, they don't appear the same for users with a larger amount of posts.  I see nothing at all, and I've got ABP disabled on this site.


----------



## rip-it-up (Oct 31, 2011)

Ill have to start posting more then


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Wouldn't this encourage more spam?


----------



## prowler (Oct 31, 2011)

Wouldn't disabling third party cookies help with some of the porn ads?


----------



## Burton (Oct 31, 2011)

Cyan said:


> popcorn900 said:
> 
> 
> > porn is no good, even if it for support for the site.
> ...


You know Cyan I visit gbatemp from time to time at work and porn ads appears even if no one browse through porn sites here because we are supervised (at least in that matter). Sometimes I can't go here because I'm afraid a naked woman ad may appear in front of my students.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 1, 2011)

Then their target engine is not working correctly   
Maybe they don't find any specific target so they pick a random one from their database?


----------



## Ruri (Nov 1, 2011)

Perhaps they also use IP address for targeting, and some other people at that place have been browsing inappropriate things at work?


----------

